# Scottish Systema Workshop



## Andrew Usher (Mar 18, 2004)

Rob Poyton will be in Dunbeath, Caithness (North East of Scotland) on Saturday 8th and Sunday 9th of May to hold a systema workshop. Hosted by Andrew Usher this will be an ideal opportunity for all to come and enjoy some great training and the beauty of the Highlands. Dunbeath is renowned for being a small coastal village with stunning local walks, heritage and archaeology. Caithness is only one hour fifteen minutes by bus or car from Inverness airport. Daily cheap flights from Luton, Gatwick and Heathrow are available. 



There are many affordable bed and breakfasts, or for the outdoor type, you can pitch your tent locally at the caravan park, or we can find you somewhere. Weather permitting, (we hardly ever get rain, wind yes, but not much rain) we will have a barbecue on the Saturday night.

For more info or details, email me at info@caithnessmartialarts.co.uk or visit www.caithnessmartialarts.co.uk

So why not treat yourself to a great weekend break in the scenic Highlands.


----------

